# HOLY GRAIL OF VIRGINIA HUTCHES!



## Alaska (Oct 4, 2011)

McAdam & Donnelly amber richmond hutch.


----------



## Alaska (Oct 4, 2011)

in my other hand, is on of only 4 known cobalt blue bottles to come from virginia. budwells emulsion from lynchburg Va. my finds from the bottle show. 

 Tom


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 4, 2011)

So what are the other 3 cobalt blue Va bottles?

 Chris


----------



## Alaska (Oct 4, 2011)

closer view.


----------



## Alaska (Oct 4, 2011)

Chris, the other 3 cobalt blue bottles from va are:

 Purcell & littlejohn druggists Leesburg va
 Dr N. Wayt & bro druggists Staunton va
 Chelfs Celery caffeine Richmond va (5+ sizes)

 there are of course squat sodas from around the state that range from aqua to navy blues.


----------



## stanleyva2009 (Oct 4, 2011)

> (in reply to Alaska)


 What bottle show is that in the pic?  Richmond?  I have never made it to that one.  The only two blue state bottles I have are a Woodstock Va. Med.bottle (picture posted) and a Hughes & Bell med. bottle from Staunton that measures about 4 1/2".  They are both aqua in color.


----------



## Alaska (Oct 4, 2011)

yes, that is the richmond bottle show. about 80 vendors showed. 

 there are a number of aqua/skyish blue bottles out there as well as a teal and milk glass bottle from va.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Oct 5, 2011)

Great bottles, Congrats!


----------



## glass man (Oct 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Alaska
> 
> in my other hand, is on of only 4 known cobalt blue bottles to come from virginia. budwells emulsion from lynchburg Va. my finds from the bottle show.
> 
> Tom


 

  I first starting collecting pat. meds. in 1974..My 1st wife stayed on me so much  about collecting I sold them..she left any way[long story] 

 MAM I have wanted one of those Budwells ever since..my birthad.Cristmas coming up..can you send it to me:[8D][8D] Guess not...Would you trade it for bottle/bottles?Don't know if I have anything left that you would want...but worth a try!

 I could give you "air guitar" lessons for it...been playing for over 40 years and can teach you air guitar to any song you want to learn!JAMIE


----------



## phil44 (Oct 6, 2011)

glad to see you got the Cobe!


----------



## Alaska (Oct 6, 2011)

i would  be interested in an L.P Rout's emulsion of cod liver oil or somethin cool.


----------

